# Does anyone prep 5 Hour Energy...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...or similar stimulative products? 

I have a few put aside. I find that a 5 Hour is equivalent to about a big cup of strong coffee. One of those might come in handy if you're on neighborhood watch all night in a SHTF situation, and can't get a coffee. I know the military issues 'speed'-like pills to certain troops in combat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, yes. I keep a few cases around for SHTF reasons. I have to replenish supplies after son comes home from college for air guard drill once a month. Somehow, they seem to accidentally fall into his truck before he heads back to Auburn.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've thought about it but I don't consume them regularly so rotating stock would be problematic for me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That stuff makes me sick. I'll pass. Glad it works for others.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> That stuff makes me sick. I'll pass. Glad it works for others.


yer doin' it wrong. If I would take the full unit in one serving, I might get a sour stomach or over stimulated as I do not drink coffee. And they are more effective if you do not drink coffee in general. I might sip one over an hour, or do a half and see how it goes and if still feeling fatigue, take the remainder. Most of the time I start with a half and that is all I'll require. I buy 5hr by the 10 pack, always with me while working.

I have tried other stim type over the counter that does not agree with me. A buddy uses some type of gum that he has been happy with results, I may try it. But with me some gums make my teeth hurt if they are not soft chewing enough.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

We have a case, from Costco. I can't stand the stuff, and it's gotten me sick. however, just in case 

Gum? Do you mean something like this, that's in m Amazon Wish List: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017O19Q2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2QK6SKZCPMFSJ&coliid=I17XFNIVN4RVL0


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> We have a case, from Costco. I can't stand the stuff, and it's gotten me sick. however, just in case
> 
> Gum? Do you mean something like this, that's in m Amazon Wish List: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017O19Q2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2QK6SKZCPMFSJ&coliid=I17XFNIVN4RVL0


Don't know the name or brand, I might see the guy tomorrow, I'll ask particulars.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Certain products make me feel sick as well. One that does the job really well is monster Java mean bean..its coffee and energy drink mixed together. There are some that are meant to be two servings so this can make you feel crazy if you drink all at once. Rockstar for example has 240 mg of caffeine in one can. 300mg is considered an overdose....some contain taurine and b vitamins for a boost. I get the crash effect from rockstar, and redbull, but not from the mean bean. I haven't tried 5 hr energy but its usefullness in an emergency is broad.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I am old school. Coffee works for me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't consume the product, with the exception of trying it a couple times for an early morning agenda with little rest. However, in a SHTF scenario, a watchful presence is likely a necessity. As a result I have a large supply in my prepping stockpile. As well, I actually keep it in my barter stores as I suspect those looking for mental escape will find this as valuable as any other stimulant.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't prep 5 hour but I do stock a few boxes of Emergen-C as a vitamin suppliment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have some grand kids who drink that garbage. Not me..lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

5 Hour Energy is expensive stuff. I never really thought about storing it. Does it come in powder form or just in the small bottles in liquid form?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 5 Hour Energy is expensive stuff. I never really thought about storing it. Does it come in powder form or just in the small bottles in liquid form?


Just the mini-bottles, so far as I know.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Tried it once,gave me a stomach ache and the jitters......I'm just a two cup of coffee person anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Doesn't affect me much.
My standard beverage is a low-carb Monster 3 to 4 times a day.
My caffeine tolerance is fairly high.

The only time I ever felt a "high" from anything was when I used my kid's albuterol vaporizer to clear some congestion.
That stuff made me very edgy and felt like I could lift a car if I wanted to. Probably not the intended effect. I've not done it since.

The only stimulant I currently prep is coffee, and mainly for trade.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They are not overly sure exactly how the amino acid (phenylalanine) works, they do it know it will interact with some medications.
Caffeine is fine for me. I tried one of those 5 hour energy drinks and it was not good. I was sick and jittery. Which doesn't help..
THE AMINO ACID PHENYLALANINE - BENEFITS, INFORMATION ON SUPPLEMENTS, ARTICLES, LINKS, NEWS, ADVICE


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I love bull rushes which around here is Red Bull and Yager. It makes me a wide awake drunk. Jack and coke works the same way. Jack and water or straight just puts me to sleep like beer and wine. Funny how that works huh? A person who really needs to stay awake should flag over a truck driver. They use a lot of cool no doze.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't prep 5 hour but I do stock a few boxes of Emergen-C as a vitamin suppliment.


you and my wife on the emergen -C.
never have I been handed any kind of speed when I was in combat by the army-stop spreading BS.
you don't need it cause your scared Smitless and pissed off at the same time.
now I have been handed a butload of dietary supplements and vitamins while heading out on LRRPs but never anything to keep me awake.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you and my wife on the emergen -C.
> never have I been handed any kind of speed when I was in combat by the army-stop spreading BS.
> you don't need it cause your scared Smitless and pissed off at the same time.
> now I have been handed a butload of dietary supplements and vitamins while heading out on LRRPs but never anything to keep me awake.


Some people think Emergen-C is a cure all. Personally I dont. Just a suppliment.

As for spreading bs I never said anything about the military handing out speed to soldiers. That was someone else.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah it was side car just trying to cram it all in one post.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

You guys are missing a key ingrediant in the 5 hour energy. Niacin. It will dialate your blood vessels and allowing increased blood flow. Hence a feeling of alertness and adding in the caffeine, a stimulant and you have a product.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> You guys are missing a key ingrediant in the 5 hour energy. Niacin. It will dialate your blood vessels and allowing increased blood flow. Hence a feeling of alertness and adding in the caffeine, a stimulant and you have a product.


The Monster I'm consuming as I type this contains 200% DV of B2(riboflavin), B3(niacin), B6, and B12 and 140mg of caffeine per can. 
And if you're worried, no aspartame.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you and my wife on the emergen -C.
> *never have I been handed any kind of speed when I was in combat by the army-stop spreading BS.
> you don't need it cause your scared Smitless and pissed off at the same time.*
> now I have been handed a butload of dietary supplements and vitamins while heading out on LRRPs but never anything to keep me awake.


I'm sure I read that the army grunts were given speed in Nam. Here's what I could find on it:

The U.S. Military Needs Its Speed

Here's a quote from the article:

But the Defense Department, which distributed millions of amphetamine tablets to troops during World War II, Vietnam and the Gulf War, soldiers on, insisting that they are not only harmless but beneficial.

In a news conference held in connection with Schmidt and Umbach's Article 32 hearing, Dr. Pete Demitry, an Air Force physician and a pilot, claimed that the "Air Force has used (Dexedrine) safely for 60 years" with "no known speed-related mishaps."


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

I have heard Canadian soldiers talking about "Go Pills" sounds like speed to me.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The thing with stimulants is that you inevitably start depending on that rush all the time, at least I did.

Started with Adderall and Dexedrine and once I stopped that it became copious amounts of Red Bull and coffee.

Eventually I quit, I slept better and felt better overall. Of course, a little coffee now and then for me but from a health standpoint, less is better and surely I want as few vices as possible when SHTF.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Usually only use 5 hr energy about 15 minutes pre-race (running). I have ran in some 36+hr relay races and use some then too during the overnight run and drive.

Monster recovery drinks I have used post races and glad they did not have anything energy related.

I did have one issue with Monster energy about 10 years ago. I was working in maintenence, 7-12's for 30 days. Had one around 4 PM and then had to respond to a call on top of a smelting furnace. Between the heat and the "energy drink" my heart started racing. Had to walk out for about 15 minutes before I could get the job done.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...or similar stimulative products?
> 
> I have a few put aside. I find that a 5 Hour is equivalent to about a big cup of strong coffee. One of those might come in handy if you're on neighborhood watch all night in a SHTF situation, and can't get a coffee. I know the military issues 'speed'-like pills to certain troops in combat.


This is a great idea. Thank you. I never thought of anything like this.

It's on my list.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

My hometown football team used to sip on corn syrup. Sounds a whole lot more safer than some of the elixirs mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I'm sure I read that the army grunts were given speed in Nam. Here's what I could find on it:
> 
> The U.S. Military Needs Its Speed
> 
> ...


 was in the gulf war-never was given anything.
I would also like to point out and something that anyone who has been out there can relate- that when you take those energy boosters ,when they ware off, you crash and crash hard sorry but I want to be a mind hazy sleep not a full blown snoring knock out when on patrol if I even get a few minutes of shut eye. Something else you can only go about three days without sleep no matter how much speed you take after that your body will start shutting down and you will make sloppy mistakes that could end your life and everyone else around you cause your already going to be under enough paranoia with out the added jitters.
Go pills are plain sugar from what I understand.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed this? But I find just eating anything - even something like sunflower seeds - wakes me up. It does the trick when I'm stuck to a desk and fighting the nods.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> Not sure if anyone else has noticed this? But I find just eating anything - even something like sunflower seeds - wakes me up. It does the trick when I'm stuck to a desk and fighting the nods.


Sugary foods do the exact opposite. After the initial energy the crash comes. That can get a fella fired in a second!

Sunflower seeds are good, though. Almonds are, too. I eat them to perk up at about the ten hour mark at work.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't be certain but the results are very fast, perhaps too fast for it to be the nutritional content of the seeds. 

A common diabetes drug these days comes from lizard saliva, I wonder if our own saliva is able to trigger a release of something into our systems that wakes us up.

Edit: if so, it would explain why someone that is suffering from sleep apnea might develop an inclination to eat all the time.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

No. Actually it is the motion of the jaw and not anything in the food item, chewing gum quite often has the same effect, talking too. Why truckers use the cb. I have 3 lines of defense to stay awake, dark choc M&M, gum then 5 hr Energy. Might add some Jolt gum to the mix soon.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If you have kids be careful about storing anything like M&M's and energy bars. You may find the container empty when you really need them.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I store energy cubes. They are like the drinks but in a Gummy bear format. High in vit c and b vits with caffeen.


----------

